
The Shrinking Singapore Stock Market - malshe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-02-11/the-incredible-shrinking-singapore-stock-market
======
deanmoriarty
This is also happening in the US to some degree, fewer companies are going
public and prefer to stay private longer, many times by letting
investors/shareholders get some liquidity via private equity injection of
capital. The way I try to protect myself against this is:

1) Heavily diversify in international (50% of my equity portfolio is in ex-us
index funds), where the declining trend is not as sharp.

2) Tilt my equity allocation towards small cap value (20% tilt). Small cap
value has been shown by academics to be a good proxy for private companies
that a normal investor in the public market cannot typically own.

I hope it'll be enough!

~~~
pm90
Hmm, I don't think its the same thing though. The US has multiple stock
exchanges and many different cities hyper-specializing in different things
(e.g. SF- Tech, Chicago-Commodities, NYC-Finance, Houston-Energy). The country
itself is a powerful economic engine with all that land and close to 300
million people.

In comparison: the only reason Singapore did so well because economic activity
in APAC needed to be directed from an English speaking country in the region
which was stable and had a well established corporate laws/governance.

Now that other countries are catching up, Singapore is rapidly losing that
advantage.

~~~
zaphirplane
Somehow Australia failed that criteria

